# A picture I wish I had taken.....



## Brad Snyder (Feb 4, 2011)

Sometimes the moment is all that counts......

http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/39/2011/02/500x_ap110201136576.jpg

Found on this blog: http://jezebel.com/5750157/the-child-who-will-save-us-all-from-the-snowpocalypse

The only credit I can find is for Associated Press.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Feb 6, 2011)

So sweet!!!!


----------



## CrispDelM (Feb 23, 2011)

That is probably the most adorable thing I have ever seen.


----------



## lizziemax09 (Mar 2, 2011)

One of the most cutest photo I've seen. pretty cool!


----------



## hollybolly (Apr 28, 2011)

OMG that is just the cutest!


----------

